# από το "Δόξα τω Θεώ" στο "Βόηθα, Παναγιά"



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

*από το "Δόξα τω Θεώ" στο "Βόηθα, Παναγιά"*

Καλημέρα (με αισιοδοξία ότι υπάρχει και το αντίστροφο — από το «Βόηθα, Παναγιά» στο «Δόξα τω Θεώ»).

Το γράφω προσεκτικά: με δοτική (όχι «Δόξα το Θεό»), με κεφαλαίο αρχικό στο _Θεώ_, με παρατονισμένο προφορικό _Βόηθα_, με κόμμα πριν από την κλητική _Παναγιά_, με εισαγωγικά.

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες δεν έχουν κάτι τόσο συνηθισμένο, αν και επιτρέπεται να πούμε:

We went from "Thank you, God" to "Help us, God".

Όσοι έχουν καθαρό μυαλό, ας ρίξουν ιδέες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2011)

Αυτοί που δεν έχουν αντίστοιχο, αν κρίνω από το σινεμά και τα σήριαλ (ειδικά τα γαλλικά), έχουν υιοθετήσει το ινσαλάχ. Ήτοι προτιμούν να ευχαριστούν το θεό κάποιου άλλου. Ο (γλωσσολογικά) πνιγμένος ...


----------



## cougr (Nov 3, 2011)

"From blessed to cursed/battered".


----------



## pontios (Nov 3, 2011)

Good morning from down under !

I'm a bit tentative with this ..
We went from "Thank you, Lord" to "Dear God ". ?

or .. from thanksgiving to petitioning for divine favours. ? (which has altered the sentence structure).


----------



## cougr (Nov 4, 2011)

pontios said:


> Good morning from down under !
> 
> I'm a bit tentative with this ..
> We went from "Thank you, Lord" to "Dear God ". ?



G'day pontios,

How about "save us Lord" (instead of "Dear God ") as a follow through to the first part of your sentence?


----------



## pontios (Nov 4, 2011)

cougr said:


> G'day pontios,
> 
> Rather than "Dear God "the follow up to the first part of your sentence could've been "....to save us Lord".



Hi cougr,
Good suggestion.
We're like the elves making shoes overnight for the shoemaker that will either be accepted or thrown at us in the morning.


----------



## cougr (Nov 4, 2011)

pontios said:


> Hi cougr,
> We're like the elves making shoes overnight for the shoemaker that will either be accepted or thrown at us in the morning.



I suppose that's one of the virtues of communication over the internet, one can throw whatever they wish at you but they're always going to miss.:)


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2011)

From "thank heavens" to "heaven help us".


----------



## pontios (Nov 4, 2011)

SBE said:


> From "thank heavens" to "heaven help us".



+1 

To καλύτερο !

I can't improve on it .. but as a variation on this and nickel's suggestion
.. from "Thank God" to "God help us".


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

Πανέμορφη η συγκομιδή. Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------

